# Rockport 12-19-13



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Went up to Rockport today hit the ice about 0930 on the east side. Parked at the boat ramp and walked out. I was in 40' of water and the fish were marking from 10-20'. Dropped in both poles and the fishing was on! I was using a chartruesse and a pink paddle bug. Iced 23 and missed a few more biggest one was 21" and fat and the rest were just planters. Ice was 9" where I was at and edges were fine.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I've also been doin good at Rockport. Been hitting the evening from 3:30 til dark. I have caught 15-20 fish every time. Went up last Sun, tues, and wed evening. Litterally caught a fish off of any small jig tipped with a wax worm.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you seeing any perch?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It was posted on another forum (and corroborated) that the recent storms caused the ice to pull back from the shoreline at Rockport and the ice is no longer accessible at this time.


Consider other plans or use extreme caution at Rockport this weekend.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Plenty of people out on the ice yesterday. It was a great day for fishing


----------

